# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura 15.0.4.6  end code question, bed never homes

## TTVert

So basically I'm using a Maker Select 3D and I've got the start Gcode working well however when I print via usb (I think from SD it does it also) I have to hit cancel print even though the print is actually done (I've read others have this issue) and the Y axis does not home.  I can deal with both but perhaps I can fine tune my end code to move X home.  I would set X to 200 but being as i'm in my first week w/ 3D printing I figured I'd touch base with you.  It almost seems that it is getting stuck at some command which never tells Cura the print has ended.  My end Gcode is as follows if anyone cares to add input.  It does seem to turn steppers off and I'm unsure what G91 means exactly to know if it is even doing that.  It certainly isn't getting to the G28 X0 Y0 line



```
;End GCodeM104 S0                     ;extruder heater off
M140 S0                     ;heated bed heater off (if you have it)
G91                                    ;relative positioning
G1 E-1 F300                            ;retract the filament a bit before lifting the nozzle, to release some of the pressure
G1 Z+0.5 E-5 X-20 Y-20 F{travel_speed} ;move Z up a bit and retract filament even more
G28 X0 Y0                              ;move X/Y to min endstops, so the head is out of the way
M84                         ;steppers off
G90                         ;absolute positioning
;{profile_string}
```

Thanks much for any input guys!

Dave

----------


## mjf55

Try swapping the G90 and M84.  
...
G90 ; absolute positioning
M84 ; steppers off


EDIT:  that may not work sorry

----------


## TTVert

> Try swapping the G90 and M84.  
> ...
> G90 ; absolute positioning
> M84 ; steppers off
> 
> 
> EDIT:  that may not work sorry



Can't hurt to try at least.

Thanks
Dave

----------

